# Broken screen, unsure if digitizer functional, adb off...am I screwed?



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Well the title says it all....Lol..

Friend in an angry fit of rage broke her phone, so I'm trying some way of getting her data off although it's proving difficult.

Screen is completely non functional, not sure if digitizer is working or not since I can't really see anything, with haptic feedback also disabled it makes it hard to check to see if I get past the lock screen via volume up/down vibrate since most of it has been disabled. Phone still turns on and plays notification sounds as well as light ont he bottom. Plugging it in via usb renders a successful conection via recognition. ADB is off otherwise I would of had the data off in a jiffy. Has a screen lock on it which makes it even more difficult to figure out if I've successfully unlocked. ....Any ideas?

Just trying to find a way to get this into usb debugging mode so I can get the data off via ADB. Was hoping there was some solution similar to screencast or something that will let me see a emulated screen but the ones I've seen all require usb debugging....This..is...hard...lol.

Any idea or advice?

-edit

Forgot to mention it's stock and unrooted just to make it even harder


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Just though of something, the MHL usb to HDMI adapter. Does anyone have one by any chance? If you plug the adapter into a phone that has a lock screen that's in sleep mode..what happens? Does it pop up on screen along with the lock screen or anything on the tv? Or do you have to get past the lock screen before it will push a signal through. If anyone could test this for me I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, good luck. I think she is SOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kamrooz said:


> Just though of something, the MHL usb to HDMI adapter. Does anyone have one by any chance? If you plug the adapter into a phone that has a lock screen that's in sleep mode..what happens? Does it pop up on screen along with the lock screen or anything on the tv? Or do you have to get past the lock screen before it will push a signal through. If anyone could test this for me I'd greatly appreciate it.


It will show the lock screen over MHL.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Bought an MHL adapter..Got lock screen!..w00t..too bad the touch screen digitizer is dead >_<...

From what I've read..USB hub won't work with a MHL adapter will it?..lol.

I could use a bluetooth one but I can't fricking pair it >_<...not good.


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Ordered a USB OTG adapter. gonna hook up a mouse and try to blindly unlock the device. Followed up with a quick switch to the MHL adapter and back before it hits sleep mode...This is gonna be PAINFUL. Just gotta wait for the adapter.

Has anyone tried using a physical keyboard with their phone in terms of the pattern unlock screen? It'd be great if I could just hook up a usb keyboard and use the numpad for the registering pattern. Could unlock it in one go..Has anyone tried or tested that before?


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kamrooz said:


> Ordered a USB OTG adapter. gonna hook up a mouse and try to blindly unlock the device. Followed up with a quick switch to the MHL adapter and back before it hits sleep mode...This is gonna be PAINFUL. Just gotta wait for the adapter.
> 
> Has anyone tried using a physical keyboard with their phone in terms of the pattern unlock screen? It'd be great if I could just hook up a usb keyboard and use the numpad for the registering pattern. Could unlock it in one go..Has anyone tried or tested that before?


I have an USB otg adapter....I will test that for you...but not right now at 3am, I'll post back in the morning.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't you use ADB commands in recovery? Why not just reboot into the bootloader and then recovery and then back up everything.

Edit: To get into recovery if you dont remember, reboot recovery is the second options down in the bootloader since you cant see it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

What's the restart procedure for the bootloader in order to get into recovery? Also does it require the device to be rooted? Cause this is a stock device...If I could just get ADB I'll be golden.


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright...Got fastboot working and detecting the device. Would it be possible to actually access ADB somehow through the fastboot mode? Now keep in mind I can not see the screen what so ever. Basically trying a way to either get into a recovery mode to access ADB commands...Since I don't actually own a galaxy nexus this makes it a bit difficult. Any step by step guide or any info would help in getting it into a recovery state to access adb would be of a big help..

Is there a way of getting into a temporary Recovery mode in order to access ADB without unlocking/rooting the device?..Since I don't have a working screen it's quite a headache..>_<

edit-

If I go through the process of _fastboot oem unlock, _would that wipe all the images off the phone? That's what I'm trying to recover for my friend...Read up and see that does a factory wipe...Not sure if that will take out the DCIM folder >_<

edit 2-

Came across a vid of someone getting into a recovery mode by just going into fastboot followed by volume up and pressing the wake button as well. Is this option also available for a stock recovery and unmodded phone? If anyone with a stock phone could actually check and tell me the order and sequence in order to get to the stock recovery this way I'd appreciate it...Not finding many guides or videos with stock in this regard. If I could do that and just get into ADB that'd be nice. Downloaded the Nexus toolkit and eyeing the temp CWM without flashing as a possible solution but want to use that as a last resort incase it wipes..lol..


----------

